# How to use lifetime warranty on Henckels knife?



## Denise L (Dec 29, 2006)

Years ago, my DH purchased a Henckels serrated utility "tomato" knife for me because I love tomatoes. It's item #31070, 5".

While we were on vacation this month, our dog sitter broke it clean in half while trying to cut pizza for our dog's dinner   I was looking up Henckels on the net and it appears that this broken knife might be covered under the lifetime warranty?! I can't seem to find any information about who to call or write regarding this. Has anyone had to use a Henckels warranty before?


----------



## wackymother (Dec 29, 2006)

Here's a link to the FAQ on the Zwilling website. 

http://www.zwilling.com/locale/en_ww/index.php?bereich_id=3&kapitel_id=232
-------------------------------------
In case you feel that you need to enforce the warranty regulations, we would like to inform you how to proceed correctly.


   1. Your initial "port-of-call" should be where you purchased the product.

   2. This may sometimes not be possible. In these cases you should check on our webpage, if there is a representative, subsidiary, agent or importer listed for your country - use the link "retailer" in the left hand menu bar. Contact the respective mail address and ask for advice.

   3. You cannot find a representative? Use this mail address: marketing@zwilling.com, we shall address your problem as quickly as possible.

   4. It may be necessary that we need to have a look at the product and you may be asked to send the product in. If you have digital image facilities this may help. Please do not send unsolicited pictures as we also operate on limited disk space and may need to make provisions for larger files.

---------------------

I thought there used to be Henckel's stores in malls, but I guess not anymore. HTH! Good luck!


----------



## Denise L (Dec 29, 2006)

*Wow, thanks!*

That was quick  ! Thanks for finding that information for me. I was able to call up the store where my DH purchased the knife. They told me to bring the broken knife in and they would get me a new one! Yay! I love my tomato knife!  I'll try and get it taken care of tomorrow. Thanks again!


----------

